# Southington Offroad Ohio



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Located in Windham Ohio.1300 Acres.Great trails,1100 Acres Private property.$20.00 a day to ride.Lots of mud pits and trail.One of the best places local to me.Next ride is July 14 and 15..Anybody wants to go..pm me..


----------



## ingramjr8 (Jun 27, 2012)

*windam*



Bigperm said:


> Located in Windham Ohio.1300 Acres.Great trails,1100 Acres Private property.$20.00 a day to ride.Lots of mud pits and trail.One of the best places local to me.Next ride is July 14 and 15..Anybody wants to go..pm me..


 can u give me dirictions from southeast ohio


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

10025 state route 82 Windham Ohio 44288

Website is www.Southingtonoffroad.com


----------

